# WIFI Dans le TGV de Paris Bordeaux



## Jean-Seb (15 Juillet 2004)

bonjour a tous,

J'ai pris le TGV paris bordeaux hier est a ma grande surprise je me suis retrouver avec une connexion WIFI. Il est était indiquer sur mon laptop TGV 8004. Le problème est que je n'est jamais réussi a obtenir une adresse IP pour me connecter. Apparemment j'était le seul a utiliser un laptop dans le wagon donc je n'ai pas pus demander à d'autre personne. J'ai fait une petite recherche dans le train est j'ai trouver que la borne se situer dans le wagon 12. elle était enfermer dans une petite valise ou il y avait ecrit essais SNCF. elle se situer sur le porte bagage situer au dessus des voyageur. Evidament elle était souder est impossible de l'ouvrir ou de la prendre. Je voudrais savoir si quelquun est au courant est si il s'est comment se connecter.

Bonne journée


----------



## rezba (15 Juillet 2004)

Je sais que je suis un vieux con, mais sur des trucs comme le respect du participe passé et/ou des infinitifs, des "est" et des "et", et plus globalement de tout ce qui fait qu'il faut lire les messages à haute voix pour pouvoir les comprendre tellement ils sont incompréhensibles, il ne pourrait pas y avoir un petit effort, juste histoire de dire que vous êtes en train de demander à des gens de vous lire et de s'intéresser à ce que vous écrivez ?


----------



## Antiphon (15 Juillet 2004)

C'est un service dénommé "Clic WiFi" que la SNCF a mis en place sur différentes lignes du TGV. Pour en profiter, il faut demander un code d'accès gratuit au guichet CinéTrain (c'est là que l'on peut aussi louer des DVD et le lecteur portable qui va avec) de la gare de départ. Voilà ce que j'en avais lu tantôt dans un article, mais je n'ai pas essayé et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce propos sur http://www.sncf.com/ ou http://www.tgv.com/... 

P.S.: Je viens de trouver un article au sujet de ce service...


----------



## ithymique (19 Juillet 2004)

as tu essayé en bootp comme sur orange ?


----------



## arrkhan (20 Juillet 2004)

euh, c'est quoi donc le bootp comme sur orange ????


----------



## ithymique (20 Juillet 2004)

hé  bien le réseau wifi orange utilise bootp et non pas dhcp dynamique ou dhcp manuel...
dans réseau, airport, tcpip, configurer ipv4 via BootP plutôt que via DHCP  

sinon avec un utilitaire comme macstumbler ??...

enfin a priori lis l'article : Dans tous les cas, le client qui souhaite profiter de Clic TGV doit passer au stand Cinétrain des gares de Paris-Montparnasse, de Bordeaux St Jean ou à
l\'accueil en gare de Pau pour récupérer un code d\'accès qui lui permettra de se connecter à Clic TGV.


----------



## arrkhan (21 Juillet 2004)

ok merci, je pars a pau dans 3 semaines, j'essairai


----------



## ithymique (21 Juillet 2004)

il faut demander la brochure pour la config et une adresse au stand cinétrain dans une gare. forcément il faut avoir le temps... mais c'est gratuit, alors...
c'est chouette l'internet gratuit !
ça donne envie de prendre le tgv...


----------

